# 40 Gallon Stocking



## kkkkyle7 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm re-setting up my 40 gallon bow front aquarium after having to take it down to build a house. I just got done spray painting the stand/trim/hood and putting some more silicone on it tonight so in 2 days I'm going to be filling it up.

My idea..

4 Cory Catfish
3 Angels
4 Balloon Mollies
5 Neon Tetras 
4 Rainbow fish OR Rams

I know your not supposed to mix angels & neons but I never had a problem with them.:roll:

And I want to add some real plants and maybe a bamboo shrimp..anyone suggest any better fish or what you could stock my tank with? BE SPECIFIC


----------



## dagizmo19 (Jan 6, 2009)

Maybe some Keyhole Cichlids?


----------



## peteyyo (Feb 12, 2009)

hey this is kinda off topic but.. my male guppy seems to be bullying my neon's... he bits the tail off.. i read that they were surpose 2 go well together.. any ideas?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

peteyyo your best bet is to start your own thread in the freshwater fish section. 

original poster, i personally wouldnt put 3 angels in the tank. 2 will pair up and the third will become the weaker link. i actually would prob. avoid angels all together. i would do a minimum of 6 neons and a minimum of 6 cories. im not sure on the cichlids as thats not my cup of tea. 

if this were my tank i would go with a painted black background, black substrate, plants, cherry red shrimp and a large school of neon or cardinal tetras.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Maybe 2 angels? aside from that it sounds great!


----------

